# Furnace



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

This is a reach, but thought I'd ask as there are so many handy types here. I've got an American Standard 90 High Efficiency gas furnace. It keeps cycling off due to water in the inducer housing? I'm guessing that the P-trap is plugged. I've watched a video where guys clean it with a Shop-vac or just blow through the tubes hooked to the trap. Tried blowing, no go as the hose is too short to get my fat head to. Shop vac is at my son's in another town. Anyone have other ideas? How hard is it to take out? Anything (other than turning the power off) that I need to do before trying to remove it so I don't damage anything (switches etc.)?


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> This is a reach, but thought I'd ask as there are so many handy types here. I've got an American Standard 90 High Efficiency gas furnace. It keeps cycling off due to water in the inducer housing? I'm guessing that the P-trap is plugged. I've watched a video where guys clean it with a Shop-vac or just blow through the tubes hooked to the trap. Tried blowing, no go as the hose is too short to get my fat head to. Shop vac is at my son's in another town. Anyone have other ideas? How hard is it to take out? Anything (other than turning the power off) that I need to do before trying to remove it so I don't damage anything (switches etc.)?


Did you get this taken care of?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Did you get this taken care of?


Yes. Thank you. Read up and youtubed (FWIW this guy is an excellent source: https://www.youtube.com/user/grayfurnaceman/videos) He also does home brew videos. :lol: 
It was a clogged P-trap. Removed it and cleaned it (I don't think air pressure or vacuum would have worked--at least not for a long term resolution) and the furnace runs fine. Really pretty simple, only took about an hour of time, a screw driver and pair of needle nose. Saved some $ and I know it's done right!


----------

